# By Popular Demand...



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Many have been requesting this pattern I came up with....thought you guys might like to see it on a Tail Dancer as well. I'm gonna agree with Kevin on this one, I believe its going to be HOT!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Looks good and thanks for the close up. The colors are slightly different than what I thought they were. I didn't get around to painting it yet but have some rips stick, reef runner and husky's that are going to get the treatment. I'll probably do them slightly different but the same..if you know what I mean . 

Pattern looks nice on the TD. I don't run them as I don't think they can outfish a reef or HJ, I actually think it's probably the worst bait Rapala makes LOL


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Reminds me of a NON metallic fruit loops. no doubt its going to be a good one! Nice work


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice pattern I would like to put that on a SR7.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

heres my 20 min ugly version with some bling! i love the color also


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's hot


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

leadcorebean said:


> heres my 20 min ugly version with some bling! i love the color also


Is there a special paint with the glitter in it? or do you mix that into the clearcoat? Curious.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Just add a pinch when I mix up the evirotex. I always do the glitter kinda helps me see what i coated already without making it to thick.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

cool thanks! Do you use a special kind of glitter or will most any work? I imagine it has to be real fine stuff?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I just bought some glitter paint at Pat Catans. They make it in clear, green, pink and one or two other colors. It's in rattle cans. Just used the green on my new bait and I like it pretty well. This was shot over a plain green paint. The color mixed in with the sparkle paint is very light.


----------

